

Add Funnel Steps to Improve Conversion - jamiequint
http://jamiequint.com/add-funnel-steps-to-improve-conversion/

======
v01
Pretty awesome results for step completion, especially the 77% on step with 12
drop downs. "Payback" is a cool idea, being compared to Clint Eastwood after
giving a bunch of mundane fit information is totally a feel good moment. I've
definitely seen additional conversion steps perform quite well depending on
the product. Sometimes longer funnels act as a filter for cohorts that are
harder to monetize/macro-convert, but I would suggest leaving them wide enough
so you can work on optimizing for everyone, not just the super-motivated
customer.

------
gk1
The main take-away here is that breaking up a long sign-up process into
smaller, digestible chunks tends to result in more completions.

The rest of the information is nice but lacks context. For example, is 80%
conversion on the last step good or bad? How much worse was it before? And so
on...

With that said I signed up for your emails and look forward to more case
studies.

~~~
jamiequint
Thanks! 80% on the last step could be better, the rest of it performs
amazingly well in my opinion. I didn't A/B test this, its was mostly put
together from first principles I learned elsewhere. I would contend that this
would be very very hard to beat from a conversion rate optimization
perspective though without a lot of additional traffic to enable extensive A/B
testing.

